# Hydor Koralia UK- where to get replacement parts??.



## Nick_593 (3 Oct 2013)

Hi guys,

My Hydor Koralia 'nano impeller has broken. I haven't had it long, but don't have the receipt.

1) Does anyone know how to get in-touch with Hydor UK directly?

2) Does anyone know where I can get a replacement impeller?

Thanks a lot,

Nick


----------



## sa80mark (3 Oct 2013)

Charterhouse aquatics is the only one I know of


----------



## Nick_593 (4 Oct 2013)

Thanks mate, think I've found the right place now. Dropped them an email.

Thanks


----------



## linkinruss (8 Oct 2013)

Hi Nick - mine is on it's last legs. Where did you eventually end up buying from?


----------



## squid102 (8 Oct 2013)

Nick_593 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Hydor Koralia 'nano impeller has broken. I haven't had it long, but don't have the receipt.
> 
> 1) Does anyone know how to get in-touch with Hydor UK directly?



From Reviews and expert advice from Which?: 
"If your goods are faulty and you don't have the receipt, you still have the same rights to a repair, refund or replacement as under the Sale of Goods Act. "

You need to take it up with the company you bought it from rather than Hydor though.


----------



## flygja (9 Oct 2013)

Try Amazon - Amazon.co.uk: hydor koralia.

I bought a spare impeller from amazon.com US before.


----------



## Nick_593 (9 Oct 2013)

Hi guys, thanks a lot for the replys. Got a new one from eBay.



linkinruss said:


> Hi Nick - mine is on it's last legs. Where did you eventually end up buying from?


 

Hi mate; there's some on eBay. Koralia nano impeller is the same as the Koralia 1. Just have a quick look on eBay. Maine was £8 I think.

Nick


----------

